# Shrimp Rack Build | 20L RCS | 3G DBP TT | 3G DBP Snow White/Golden | 10G CRS



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

This is going to be a really interesting journal. I know what you mean with rushing into everything - I think we all have done that and paid for it one time or another. Our your tanks going to be conjunction with each other on the same filter or separate?


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Vermino said:


> This is going to be a really interesting journal. I know what you mean with rushing into everything - I think we all have done that and paid for it one time or another. Our your tanks going to be conjunction with each other on the same filter or separate?


Yeah, a lot of shrimpers definitely have rushed into it. lol The excitement of shrimp keeping:icon_eek: 

The only thing that is in conjunction is the air pumps to sponge filters. I have 2 tetra pumps powering 4 sponge filters rightnow. lol


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

ahh ok - also taking pictures of the setup is one of the most important parts even if it's nothing to show. That would be like a car Restoration guy saying "na i'll wait till I get the body on the frame". People like me drool from seeing start to finish.

Are you going for breeding mutations?


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Thing is I don't have the rack set up yet, so things aren't in their permanent position. I'll be ordering it soon though, so after that I'll post more detailed and extensive pictures!

I don't think I'm going for mutations, possibly though. I do have that second 3G tank that I'm not sure what I'm going do with. lol


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great start.

Looking forward to see what you do with all of the tanks.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Jake, I'll need all the input/advice I can get from the "higher-ups" shrimp keepers.:help: lol

I'm hoping to order the rack before the 31st, since that's when my Amazon Prime Student trial ends!


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

For you late night viewers, decided to upload a couple CRS pictures. Nothing special, just them roaming on a new SS mesh I put in of some struggling fissidens. Bored late night. lol


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Great pics, and like the others... can't wait to see what you do with all this.

I've decided I need a rack *nods* These rack builds are brilliant. I only have 2 tanks up and running atm, but both nano's. A Flora and a Picotope. I'm into the micro fish and shrimp it seems, so ya... def need a rack of my own.

May I ask which you are getting? I was looking at a few on Homedepot.com after asking where another user got theirs from.

One more question. Whats with the SS mesh. Is it special somehow? Maybe I should have used mesh, lol. My moss is just tuucked here and there.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank I<3Fish, lol. 

For future reference, the rack that I will be getting is this: 





As advice from Jake (Somewhatshocked), I will be replacing the particle board that comes with it with plywood from HomeDepot. 

Stainless Steel mesh is helpful because it keeps the moss where you want it. And I think it looks cleaner. Contact Han (H4n) if you're interested in some, great guy and seller Really though, it's just preference.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

That's about $30 cheaper than the one I was looking at, which was the exact same model. Thanks, def will be ordering from amazon verus homedepot.

Good idea on switching out the wood, I wouldn't have thought of that.
(Thanks Jake  )

Thanks for the info. I def will be, when I get to where I need some. I've already gotten some plants and shrimp off members here. Oh the money I could have saved if I joined her ages ago, lol. And the qauilty, blows most other places I've ordered from away.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, or you could order from Home Depot and ask if they have it at your local store through their web chat. When I asked (was told there was no way to get it locally), I was offered $10 off shipping and/or 5% off the order. Still around ~$45 though, might as well order on Amazon. lol Idk if that's normal for them to do though

Thank Jake on that one:thumbsup:

Seriously, this forum is a lifesaver. So much information, opportunity, and just awesome people in general. I know that I've been bugging a whole lot of the experienced aquarists and shrimp keepers for advice on my set up:icon_redf


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys, I need opinions! 

Should I switch the CRS to a 3G long and the TT's to the 20G long when I get them? I figured that the pH would probably be lower in the 3G long compared to the 20G long due to having an Amazonia instead of turface. Along with this, the TDS in the 20G long is always 175-200, can't seem to get it lower than that even with RO only. I figure I can get the 3G longs a lower pH, lower TDS, etc. which is better suited for CRS, right? 

I'm not sure though, I mean the CRS seem to be enjoying the 20G long rightnow and I'd hate to "upset" them by downgrading their living space, but I think the parameters in there would suite them better. 

I don't know. A little confused. Still have time to decide though

Also, I ordered the rack today, should be getting it this wednesday! Excited


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Got the wood cut at Home Depot... But of course, they didn't cut it accurately, so I have to shave down each piece a bit tomorrow, then paint over a couple coats. Update coming within the next week hopefully. Summer quarter starts next week so i might get overloaded with school work-_-


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking forward to the build.

One thing you'll likely want to do is give the plywood twice as many coats as you think it needs. That way it'll be more likely to withstand water, scratching and the general messiness of planted tanking.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Yup, I want to do atleast like 2-3 coats of primer, then another 3-4 coats of a matte black or grey. Not sure what I'm gonna use just yet.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Another late night update:
Got the wood painted. Just have to move the 20L over and get these cords more tidy.

Mini-update pictures:










Just storing my manzy in here at the moment, don't worry. Not a scape. lol









Playing around with panorama. 
Before:








After:








I'll be removing the 20L stand and the little desk/table on the right once I get everything switched over to the new rack.









The wood pieces in here are what will be used in the other 3G tank.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hows the flow with that sun/sun in that shallow tank? I have the big sun/sun in my 75 and it has alot of flow.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

The sunsun 302 is running in the 20L only. Been ~2 years since I've got it and the flow is perfect, in my opinion. 


Also, I'm gonna try to get an update tonight, I moved everything over to the rack. I didn't give enough room between the 2nd and 3rd shelves, so there's not much space above the 20L (maybe like 6 inches). Gonna have to move the 3G long shelf up one or two slots.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I really need to get a better camera than my iPhone:frown:

Anyways, mini-update.

Everything in place, I think.










20G Long FTS
Some manzy, trying to think of a scape for it, but ATM just water logging.









































3G Long FTS








The X-mas moss I superglued on there is really struggling rightnow. Lots of yellowingD: The floaters are thriving though, had to remove a lot earlier.


Also, could I get help with a moss ID? They look so similar but idk which is what.
Sold to me as NL









Sold to me as MRM (IIRC)








Someone forgot their clothes. lol

Will post the other 3G long once the cloudiness clears up a bit more.

I might get some Snow White/Golden shrimp as well.. Still deciding.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

the NL moss is flat if you look from above ( teh strand arent twisted) and the mini rose should havbe a mini rose shape if you look at it from above. If that make sense? lol!!!


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Han, I'll try that out once I go lights on later tonight. lol I understand what you mean though.

On another note, came home today from class to the tank at 81F. I asked both of my sisters TWICE to turn the fan on the tank once it started getting hot. Of course they didn't though-_- The CRS seem very "groggy" and "slow" atm, a little worriedD:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

mjbn said:


> Thanks for the advice Han, I'll try that out once I go lights on later tonight. lol I understand what you mean though.
> 
> On another note, came home today from class to the tank at 81F. I asked both of my sisters TWICE to turn the fan on the tank once it started getting hot. Of course they didn't though-_- The CRS seem very "groggy" and "slow" atm, a little worriedD:


Np man!

Oh man... you need an ac man!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Sideview of my 20L:

























Moss still struggling in the 3G:









Still cycling out the second 3G:


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Those 3g's are nice. I wish my lfs had them, if you know of anywhere I could order one online, lemme know


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Those 3g's are nice. I wish my lfs had them, if you know of anywhere I could order one online, lemme know


http://www.allpet.com

They have three DBP tanks. 1g, 1.5g, and 3.2g. I got my 3.2g from them.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

That70sfishboy said:


> Those 3g's are nice. I wish my lfs had them, if you know of anywhere I could order one online, lemme know


They definitely are nice, I really like the black silicone job rather than a clear/white. I'm still deciding if I want to paint the back of the 2nd DBP tank, but I have to decide soon before things get permanent. 

I did get the tank from Allpets.com, as well. Cheapest place to find it. Local fish stores I've been too sell the same dimension tanks for $40+. :icon_mad:


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Hopefully I get an update in soon, but I just got 10+ TT's from Ohbaby yesterday and 5 more TT's from Nick today, in addition to 6 more CRS from Nick as well. 

The second 3G long is still empty as I decide what I want to put in there. I'm really trying to hold back on Taiwans until I'm able to control my temp. betterD:


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Not really an update, but a short video of what two of the tanks are looking like rightnow.

Not sure how to embed, but here's the clip, watch in HD!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, I accidentally uploaded the wrong video. lol I just re-posted the "right" one, which shows a quick shot of my 20G long too. 

PS: I'll post current photos and videos as I find necessary on the 1st post of this journal.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Guess I can do an update:

The tanks:









Tangerine Tiger 3G Long:

































X-mas moss recovering well









Looks like this is going to be a Golden/Snow White 3G Long:

















CRS 20G Long:








Fail photo of a SSS CRS provided by Nick (speedie)!: 









Pretty sure the two 3G longs surpass my liking for the 20G long.. haha


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking good my friend!!! Especially loving the TT's... can't wait till I get a lil more shrimp expereince under my belt. They'll be my next species I try for.

Oh BTW, that Salvina I got off you have already filled BOTH my tanks! Crazy, but oh so lovely.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks! They're definitely a good choice in shrimp, plus they've gotten soo much cheaper since the last time I tried them (~$60 for 5!!!!). I see them going up for sale for like $3-4 a piece now. 

Kinda sad though, I think I might have shipped off 2-3 of the TT's in one of the 6-7 RAOK packages of the Salvinia. lol, I thought i was careful, but I guess not careful enough

Happy to hear you're spewing those out of your tanks too. haha They'll soon become an annoyance


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

The TT's didn't end up in my bag... though that would have been an epic surprise! Here's to hoping they breed for ya here soon so you won't miss them too much!

LOL, so I hear! I plan to give some to my sis for her betta bowls... she has a whole table deicated to them. Hopefully here soon RAOK some myself. Just a tad nervous as I've never packaged anything myself. Seems simple enough though.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Lol well that leaves 5-6 other options as to where they could've gone. Hopefully though, there is one saddled female in there. 

You'll HAVE to give some to your sister by next week. lol These grow like weeds it's crazy. She'll soon have a problem with them overgrowing, too:hihi: And the cycle will continue. haha 

Shipping these plants are pretty simple, so why not give it a try. And RAOKing a package is a better way to try shipping plants than more sensitive, more expensive plants All you really need is a ziplock bag, a flat rate box, paper towel and newspaper (incase of spills). I was out of newspaper so I had to use some new filter floss/pillow batting. lol


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

looks good! Thanks again for the floaters!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

This rack is sooo cool! The instant I move out at age 18, I'm getting a ton of shrimp tanks!


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks guys!

You're already gonna have your own permanent place at 18?:O Lucky man, haha.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Little teaser coming up. Moved the TT's into my second 3G Long, and moved 5 of these guys into the original 3G long. 

Favorite shrimp rightnow, Jake really made me want these guys. I think I got a steal at $2 a piece for the decent quality of these guys. This pic was literally like 4 mins after just throwing them into the tank, no drip acclimation:









Also picked up 2 10G tanks from Nick (thanks again bro!), planning on making these two tanks into taiwans? Now I just have to find space to put them.. Not sure how to fix things on the rack. lol


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh wow, looks great mjbn! Especially for just getting em in the tank! So jelly... I've always had a thing for those ones <3

Any certain color Taiwans you want? My personal favs are the shadow pandas.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I used to think they were ugly. lol but I kept looking at Jake's journal and getting an interest in them. Now they're my current favorite:O 

But I have a thing for blue bolts and shadow pandas forsure. They're definitely the first choice for me when I think I'm ready for Taiwains. haha


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm still trying to decide which driftwood piece goes where, but here's what I did so today and yesterday.

Newly set up 10G - planning on having Taiwan's in here:









3G Long Tangerine Tiger Tank:









3G Long Golden Tank:

















I felt that the original piece in the Golden tank was a little "over-powering.?" for such a small tank. But now it definitely looks empty.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

View from my bed:









20G Long CRS tank:









10G (Soon to be) Taiwan tank:









3G Long Golden:









































3G Tangerine Tiger tank:


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Damnit, first casuality since I re-started with shrimp. Found a TT dead in the moss, not sure what the cause is. The other TT's seem to be a bit timid. Trying to figure it out now.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Short update, despite some TT deaths, I did have one TT get berried and the eggs have been delivered and I have some shrimplets swimming around in this tank now. About a week+ old now.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Small photo update:
20G Long tank is currently emply but I'm going to be adding RCS soon.

TT Tank: I have had one batch of babies hatch and growing atm.


















Snow White Tank: Nothing special in tank so far, 1 out of the 5 died when I was gone over the weekend. Planning on buying 10 more soon.

















New CRS 10G Tank: The small branch driftwood piece in front will be going back in the TT tank once the X-mas moss recovers.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Geesh that moss in the Snow White tank is growing like crazy! Looking good


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

interesting tanks! You make me want to have some fissidens!


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks^^, def. try to source some! It's on of my favorite mosses, although a pretty slow grower. haha


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

after reading your thread can i recommend a few things?

noticing how bright your lights are, this might be partly why your shrimp are so shy. the intensity of the light is keeping your shrimp in hiding. you have mostly low light moss and such, try raising the light 5-6" if you can. 

also i noticed you use the stainless steel covers for your filters, those are great for tanks full of fish, but you are better off with a sponge over them. this give your shrimp even more places to graze and some more biological filtration. 

over all great work so far!! keeping it simple is the best way with shrimp!


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I appreciate your feedback boston!

For the most part, I don't really think my shrimp are that shy, they don't seem timid, etc. to me. Maybe that's just me though. lol But yeah, I was thinking about raising them, but I don't really have a way to ATM

I've tried sponge pre-filters a lot in the past, but I really got tired of it getting "clogged", and the amount of space that it took up. If I were to use those in my 3G tanks, it would take up a LOT of space, which is why I have the sponge filter/air pump in each to compensate for any "loss" of bio. filtration.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

understood! keep up all the hard work!


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Second batch of TT babies hatched just a couple days ago. And came home from my night class to find my first berried CRS. I was starting to get worried because I've had them since the start of summer with no activity, until now! Hoping she wont drop them.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Beautiful tanks and shrimp!
Congrats on your first crs berry!

I've got a ten gallon in dsm right now that will be home to goldens/snow whites. May I ask where you got yours? I'm having a hard time finding them for sale in the us and I don't want to break any laws buying from a Hong Kong seller off aquabid. 
Have you noticed them being any more sensitive than other crystal shrimp?


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I got mine from a local, so im not sure who's selling online rightnow:/ but as for sensitivity, 4 out of the 5 actually ended up dying): the survivor was just mixed in with the CRS, in addition to CBS now too in the 10G.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

mjbn said:


> Second batch of TT babies hatched just a couple days ago. And came home from my night class to find my first berried CRS. I was starting to get worried because I've had them since the start of summer with no activity, until now! Hoping she wont drop them.


Yay, congrats!


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Beautiful tanks and shrimp!
> Congrats on your first crs berry!
> 
> I've got a ten gallon in dsm right now that will be home to goldens/snow whites. May I ask where you got yours? I'm having a hard time finding them for sale in the us and I don't want to break any laws buying from a Hong Kong seller off aquabid.
> Have you noticed them being any more sensitive than other crystal shrimp?


Alphaprobreeders.com has the goldens /snow whites


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Quick update, will post pictures when time allows.

3G "Snow White/Golden" is currently empty, just growing MRM and dwarf sag. I'm thinking about a possible OEBT tank or moving the cherries from the 20G to it. Not sure

3G Tangerine Tiger is doing great, I have 2 batches of baby shrimp crawling around and one more berried as of this morning. Gonna let this tank do it's thing, I thought there was only 1 female, but I believe I have at least 3 now after seeing many saddles. The current berried female is a first timer, as the size of her clutch isn't as big as the other female that's done it twice already

10G CRS/CBS/Golden/Snow White - Yuuupp, mixed them together. Bought 20 CBS/Golden mix for $30, and the next morning I found my first berried CRS (as posted previously) so the "father" could be a CRS, CBS, or Golden/Snow White. Really hoping I get a bolt or shadow, as the seller of the CBS/Goldens has gotten them to throw them out from time to time.

20G long Cherry tank - Currently have 2 berried, and they're doing the spawn dance right now so may possibly be 3+ more berried tomorrow morning. Like I said, I'm thinking about either putting OEBT in the 20G long or the 3G long, but unsure as of yet. Money is an issue!

Pics to come soon.

EDIT: actually there are 2 berried TT's at the moment


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Long time since an update so here goes:

I took down one of the 3G longs and restarted it. As of now, it's just mini x-mas moss in there while I think about what I'm gonna do with it. The TT tank has slowed down a bit, maybe it's the winter season? CRS/CBS is my current favorite. Things look to be going okay, but yet to see vigorous breeding happen The 20G long has maybe 5-8 berried females at one time, which is nice 

Quick Pictures:
20G Long:

















10G:









































Restarted 3G:









TT 3G:









3G Shelf Layout:









The prime and glass bottle are filled with water mixed with safe guard concentrated a bit if I ever need to get rid of some flatworms/etc. in a hurry.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone have suggestions on an inexpensive light fixture/DIY lighting for the breeder box?


----------

